
Cut Docker for Mac response times in half with docker-sync - Kovah
http://docker-sync.io/
======
Kovah
A coworker shared this neat little tool while searching for improvements for
our Docker setups on macOS. Recent Wordpress projects hat response times of
3-5 seconds(!), which we could cut in half by using docker-sync. Tried this
with some other projects and works very well. Even if it requires some
configuration it is worth trying out if you are having performance issues with
Docker.

